# Flea problem



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

:| :| :|

It would seem that I've got a flea problem going on in my yard. I'm in a new build and there's a lot of lots around me with sand as well as the brush behind my fence is pine trees/sand/high grass.

I've already thrown down talstar p granular twice to no anvil. Anything I can spray that will wipe them out?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Did you water in the granular talstar? How long ago?

Have you considered Permethrin + an insect growth regulator like tekko/archer?


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Did you water in the granular talstar? How long ago?
> 
> Have you considered Permethrin + an insect growth regulator like tekko/archer?


One app of talstar approx 2 weeks ago. Applied another application last night. Both watered in.

I just ordered demand cs and an IGR.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

I spray Bifen XTS + NyGuard IGR every 30 days here from spring to fall. I get a pretty bad infestation every year


----------

